

An Introdution to Graphic Design - mgunes
http://observatory.designobserver.com/entry.html?entry=8727

======
wccrawford
I was listening until I got to:

"the 2009 version of the Walmart logo, and anything, ever done in Powerpoint."

... While I admit Walmart's logo isn't exciting or compelling, it's far from
'bad'. And determining that anything ever done with a certain piece of
software is 'bad' is so obviously wrong that I don't know where to begin.

If MS Paint can produce beautiful art, Powerpoint presentations can have good
graphic design.

I realize that these were likely jokes, but you lose your audience when you go
too far. They stop having confidence in the entire rest of your presentation.
At this point, I have to suspect every sentence is a joke.

